# Time for a New Contest



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

My answers for the For Fun classes are:

1. I love the unity between horse and rider the most.
2. I would either name him Phantom as his barn name and I believe in Omens as his show name or Hunter as his barn name and Huntsman as his Show name.


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

I have two for the at the barn category:
2. Eye Shot








10. Best Barn Animal (pictures of other animals in the barn)


----------



## dlpark2 (Mar 6, 2013)

subbing till I get home!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

subbinggg


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

At the show:
#2 western pleasure; Clinton Anderson on Dies (took the pic and I'm in the pic)









At home:
#2 Western; Me riding Dusty a mustang mare








Me on my cousins stud colt








#4 trail riding; Me on my gelding








#5 Bareback; me on my mare

















At the barn:
#1 head shot; my bff and her mare








Me, my cousin and her 4yr old mare who has the best temperment








#2 Eye shot:
My mare








My eye over my mares head (you never specified who's eye lol and its a pretty cool shot)








#9: Best hug; my cousin on her mare








My bff and her horse again








#13 Best mane; my mare








My cousins mare









And I am the one who edited them also
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*AT THE SHOWS: These pictures will have been taken at horse shows. 

2. Western Pleasure* - Cherry in greenbroke western pleasure








*

4. Gaming/Gymkhana
*(1) Beau barrel racing









(2) Beau and Crinkle in the sack race










*



AT HOME: These pictures will have been taken while riding not at shows

2. Western
*(1) Myself on Cherry (the sorrel)









(2) Riding Beau









* 
4. Trail Riding
*Riding Red down the trail!










* 5. Bareback* 
(1) Beau bareback (and "sidesaddle"!)









(2) It's an old photo, but riding Pete the Pony!








* 


AT THE BARN: These pictures will have been taken at the barn 

1. Headshot 
*(1) Red









(2) Red again!










*
2. Eye Shot
*(1) Beau









(2) Red








*

4. Nicest Tack (show off your best gear)
*Beau and his flashy headstall


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

And continued!!!


*5. Confirmation/Nicest Horse
*(1) Jammer










(2) Red









*
6. Cleanest Horse
*(1) Beau









(2) Red










* 
8. Best Friends (between horses and other animals, including other horses)
*(1) Beau and Scooter









(2) Reckless and Shotgun


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Class 3, Jumping: Colby Facebook

Class 1, headshot: Ruby Facebook

Thanks for a great variety of classes!!


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

*Eye pic*

Eye picture!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Only one week left to enter...come one show off your pictures!


----------



## DraftDreamer (Apr 15, 2013)

*Contest *

AT THE BARN:

1) Headshot








2) Eye Shot








3) Cleanest Horse








4) Best Friends: Our Two Bay Mares


----------



## DraftDreamer (Apr 15, 2013)

*Contest  (more)*

5) Best Kiss: Me w/ our orphaned filly, Angel








6) Best Barn Animal








7) Neatest Mane








8) Neatest Tail


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Standardbred, I can't see your pictures


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi, sorry, thats a bit awkward. 
When I click on the facebook link I can see them so I'm not sure whats going on sorry.








Try the above link for best head shot. If it works I will enter more but I haven't tried it like this before so am not certain of success.
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Try again.
Now the computer isn't adding my picture in. :-(


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry, its still not working. Try this:

photos - Home


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry, more trouble. I can add the link now but you won't know what photo I mean!!
Try this as a last resort: 

photos - Home


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry, its still not working. Not sure whats happened as it worked for me a while ago. Oh well.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Subbing. I should have some time today after my interview 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Here are my entries  

English (do we have to be moving??)

seriously have like no pictures of me riding... :?




Jumping---

I just thought this was the weirdest picture ever. Does this even count as jumping? :rofl:





Bareback-



(err the awkward model face was not intentional  ) 



Headshot + nicest halter -



Eye shot-



Best hug/kiss-





Best barn animal-



Just for fun:

I would name the horse Lucas because I always envisioned myself with a bay w/ 4 white socks & a blaze named Lucas  As for a show name, I have no idea


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh & I forgot this one in headshot, sorry!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Last day to enter. Contest ends tomorrow at noon. I should have the results up within a few days.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Results are in!*

Here are the results for the contest:

AT THE SHOWS: These pictures will have been taken at horse shows. 

1. English Pleasure/Hunter Under Saddle
No entry
2. Western Pleasure Beau159
3. Working Ranch Horse
4. Gaming/Gymkhana Beau159
5. Hunter Over Fences/Jumping
6. Dressage, Saddleseat, Side Saddle
7. Eventing and Endurance
8. Driving

AT HOME: These pictures will have been taken while riding not at shows

1. English Standardbred
2. Western Countrylove
3. Jumping Standardbred
4. Trail Riding Beau159
5. Bareback xxEmilyxx
6. Driving Standardbred

AT THE BARN: These pictures will have been taken at the barn 

1. Headshot 
Beau159

2. Eye Shot 
A tie between Kati and Countrylove

3. Nicest Halter 
xxEmilyxx

4. Nicest Tack 
Beau159

5. Confirmation/Nicest Horse 
Beau159

6. Cleanest Horse 
Beau159

7. Dirtiest Horse
No entry 

8. Best Friends
Beau159

9. Best Hug/Kiss
xxEmilyxx

10. Best Barn Animal
Kati

11. Longest Mane 
No entry

12: Longest Tale
Standardbred

13: Neatest mane/tale braid 
DraftDreamer


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

oops, accidental posted before finishing editing the post. Sorry. But great job everyone!


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

AT THE BARN: These pictures will have been taken at the barn 

First picture is for best hug or kiss (I am hugging her head) and the second is Best Friends (where she is playing with my hair)

8. Best Friends
9. Best Hug/Kiss


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

whoops sorry i didnt see the contest had ended


----------

